# New forum participants beware - beelingo



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

We often talk in bee code without even knowing it. 

Just a sample from today's new posts. 

We have someone looking at equipment to load bobcats "bobcat loader". 
Someone looking at Raspberry pie models. 
Evidentally a group in Purdue are going around chewing on legs (Purdue leg chewers)

Hard to to even consider "commercial guy sat in my honey hole"

(that will probably get me censored)

more to to follow I am sure.


----------



## AvatarDad (Mar 31, 2016)

I think the technically accurate version of the Purdue term is "ankle biters". You want to be specific about these things. :-D


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

The leg chewers must be taller versions of the ankle biters :ws:


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome to you too again


----------

